# Caliber popularity contest II



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

*What do you shoot?*​
.17 *center fire*10.97%.22 Hornet00.00%.221 fire ball10.97%.22210.97%.2232019.42%.2041211.65%.22-2503130.10%.220 swift65.83%6mm32.91%.2432120.39%.30832.91%12 GA32.91%10 GA10.97%


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

This was interesting last winter. I forgot to add the .204 though wich I will do this time. What do you shoot the most?

Here's the link to last years poll
http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=37977


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

What if we shoot more than one caliber?


----------



## Mylabsdad (Oct 5, 2007)

What about NONE OF THE ABOVE? Or other & comments the wildcatters are always alot of fun.


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

How about 22-250 and 12 guage shotgun! Carry both!


----------



## Mylabsdad (Oct 5, 2007)

LeviM, I often do the same thing, but it is often a battle dragging multiple coyote back & both firearms. I think I need a caddie.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I use a bunch of different ones. Recently my 270 WSM has been my fav!


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

mylabsdad

Isn't that one heck of a problem to have?? LOL


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

I shoot both a 223 and a 243


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I shoot 204, 250, 243, and have been known to take my 308 HB "work rifle", 270, and 7MM Mag after coyotes. One of these days I'll take my 338 Mag, just because I can...

I entered the 250 as my vote, but now that yotes, not fox are the primary dog around, I use a 243 with 70 grain Ballistic Tip handloads a bit more often...


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I shoot a 223 mainly but if it is windy I will use my 243.


----------



## TheBear (Jan 19, 2006)

I use mainly .17 rem but also .223 and on those windy days I use my .243 SuperRockChucker :sniper:


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Model 70 243, it was all I could afford back when I bought it. I needed a gun for deer and varmints. I wouldn't change a thing now.


----------



## jason_n (Dec 30, 2006)

50 BMG the only fur friendly round you need!!!!!!!


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

I thought the .223 was gonna be in the lead. The .22-250, .223 and .243 are pretty close though.


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

No surprise there. The top three at the moment are 22-250, .243 and .223. I shoot both .223 and 22-250.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Oooooh, Look at that. The 250 and .243 are almost neck and neck. I tell ya what... If I hunted ND exclusively I'd have a .243 A.I. for those longer hang up shots. Also a better wind gun with the heavier bullets. I'm sure most of us know about the wind potential in ND.

If I hunted MN exclusively, I'd have a .223. A 400yd shot is rare here. Though I've killed them close to that far, it's still rare. The wind doesn't seem to be much of a factor here either.

I hunt both though and decided on the one in between. The .22-250.


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

How many people carry a shotgun along with a rifle to each stand??


----------



## Mocsy (Jan 11, 2008)

the 243 moved up a lot in rank since last year


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

LeviM said:


> How many people carry a shotgun along with a rifle to each stand??


I carry a shotgun with my rifle to each stand unless I am hunting some of the parcels of land that I hunt where I have to walk about 2-3 miles through knee deep snow to make the stands, then I don't.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

LeviM said:


> How many people carry a shotgun along with a rifle to each stand??


I'm getting better at that but still dont do it enough. I probly carry a scattergun about 15-20% of the time. I should carry one on just about every set though. Along with the rifle of course.


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

I agree Bloody! The reason I asked that question is because if some of you want to kill more coyotes bring a shotgun with, it will force you at times to be more patient! If the coyote holds up, paste him with the rifle! Just my 2 cents, I know my success rate has climbed since bring the shotgun with


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Levi.
I can think of two instances this season alone where I would have killed the coyote if I would had my shotgun along. Both times I had to swing quick on a close yote and try to shoot my 10lb rifle free hand  :x :eyeroll: No glory. On one of the sets I actually handed my shotgun off to my budy cause he was closer to the cover. Of course the coyote didn't come from that dirrection. :roll:

Look how close the .243, .22-250 and .223 are now! This is gettn' good. 17, 17 and 18.


----------



## 7mmremmag1995 (Feb 17, 2008)

Only shoot a Stevens 200 22-250 at yotes. It's short, plenty light(only about 7 1/2 poumds w/scope) and it can reach out there and whack em' :bop:


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

I used to use a .223 for coyotes but always felt a little insecure for those longer shots (200+). I know the 223 is good to about 250-300, but I didn't feel as confident with it. Now I shoot a 22-250 and feel much more secure at longer range. Love it. :beer: :sniper:


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

johngfoster said:


> I used to use a .223 for coyotes but always felt a little insecure for those longer shots (200+). I know the 223 is good to about 250-300, but I didn't feel as confident with it. Now I shoot a 22-250 and feel much more secure at longer range. Love it. :beer: :sniper:


I feel the exact same way! I am currently in the process of buying a 250!


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

After owning a 22-250 for a few short month's I ask myself- Self why would you ever want a .223 Remington? I could not be happier with the 22-250 and it now wears the crown of my favorite rifle cartridge!! I may consider a 22 hornet one day, maybe trade off the 22 mag for the hornet?


----------

